# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Υπαρξιακές ιδεοληψίες;

## M_1994

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Είχα ανοίξει και παλιότερα ένα θρεντ για αποπροσωποποιηση κλπ. Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν δυο χρόνια. Η κατάσταση παλεύτηκε με εκείνα και με τούτα. Μέχρι πριν κάνα μήνα. Απίστευτες κρίσεις πανικού, ένιωθα απελπιστικά άσχημα, ότι θα τρελαθώ. Ακολούθησαν μια σειρά από απάλευτη σκέψεις. Άρχισα να φρικαρω με το γεγονός ότι βλέπω. Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα τρελαθώ. Αφού πήγα σε 3 ψυχιάτρους οι οποίοι μου είπαν διαταραχή πανικού με καταναγκαστικά στοιχεία και κάπως πείστηκα ότι δε θα τρελαθώ, άρχισε να γυρνάει στο μυαλό μου η αυτοκτονία. Μήπως θέλω να το κάνω; Και τελικά ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ. Η αίσθηση Ότο είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στο κεφάλι μου η στο σώμα μου. Φίλε.... τι είναι αυτά; Είναι σαν να μη δέχεται το μυαλό μου την ύπαρξη μου. Έχω σε μία βδομάδα ραντεβού με τον Ψυχίατρο καθώς παίρνω δυο βδομαδες αντικαταθλιπτικό. Παιδιά πείτε μου ότι είχε νιώσει ποτέ κανείς έτσι.

----------


## george1520

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Είχα ανοίξει και παλιότερα ένα θρεντ για αποπροσωποποιηση κλπ. Έχουν περάσει σχεδόν δυο χρόνια. Η κατάσταση παλεύτηκε με εκείνα και με τούτα. Μέχρι πριν κάνα μήνα. Απίστευτες κρίσεις πανικού, ένιωθα απελπιστικά άσχημα, ότι θα τρελαθώ. Ακολούθησαν μια σειρά από απάλευτη σκέψεις. Άρχισα να φρικαρω με το γεγονός ότι βλέπω. Ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα τρελαθώ. Αφού πήγα σε 3 ψυχιάτρους οι οποίοι μου είπαν διαταραχή πανικού με καταναγκαστικά στοιχεία και κάπως πείστηκα ότι δε θα τρελαθώ, άρχισε να γυρνάει στο μυαλό μου η αυτοκτονία. Μήπως θέλω να το κάνω; Και τελικά ΟΤΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΟ. Η αίσθηση Ότο είμαι εγκλωβισμένη στο κεφάλι μου η στο σώμα μου. Φίλε.... τι είναι αυτά; Είναι σαν να μη δέχεται το μυαλό μου την ύπαρξη μου. Έχω σε μία βδομάδα ραντεβού με τον Ψυχίατρο καθώς παίρνω δυο βδομαδες αντικαταθλιπτικό. Παιδιά πείτε μου ότι είχε νιώσει ποτέ κανείς έτσι.


Καλησπέρα. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις αυτό με το κεφάλι και το σώμα? Για να δω αν είναι αυτό που κατάλαβα

----------


## M_1994

Ρε παιδί μου γενικά κάνω παράλογες σκέψεις, το τερματίζω το θέμα. Και σκέφτηκα αυτή τη βλακεία η οποία μου δημιουργεί αίσθημα φυγής. Αλλά νιώθω ότι το σώμα /μυαλό μου με εγκλωβίζει. Είναι τραγικό. Δεν ξέρω πως να το εξηγήσω αλλιώς. Έχω τρομοκρατηθεί. Ευχομαι να είναι παρελκόμενα του αγχους

----------


## Κωστας

ποσο καιρό είσαι έτσι ; Έχεις πάει σε ψυχολόγο ;

----------


## M_1994

> ποσο καιρό είσαι έτσι ; Έχεις πάει σε ψυχολόγο ;


Πάω ναι και σε ψυχίατρο. Αλλά δε μου απαντάει κανείς και φοβάμαι πολύ. Είναι σκέψεις που δύσκολα μπορώ να τις διώξω

----------


## M_1994

Επίσης τώρα έχω φάει άλλη φρίκη. Ότι δεν μπορώ να με δω πχ. Κάπως έτσι τρέλα!

----------


## george1520

Στον καθρέφτη εννοείς? Σε φωτογραφίες?

Μίλησε να καταλάβουμε..

----------


## M_1994

Όχι ότι δεν μπορώ να με δω ρε παιδί μ. Ξαπλώνω και βλέπω μόνο τα πόδια μου αυτό με φρικάρει. Όπως επίσης όπως είχε πει μια άλλη φίλη εδώ... μπορεί να με φρικάρει το να σκεφτώ που είναι το «εγώ» μου.

----------


## george1520

> Όχι ότι δεν μπορώ να με δω ρε παιδί μ. Ξαπλώνω και βλέπω μόνο τα πόδια μου αυτό με φρικάρει. Όπως επίσης όπως είχε πει μια άλλη φίλη εδώ... μπορεί να με φρικάρει το να σκεφτώ που είναι το «εγώ» μου.


Ναι ρε παιδί μου??

Περιέγραψε το εγώ σου.

----------


## elis

στα τιναξε ολα το αντικαταθλιπτικο πηγαινε σε γιατρο αμεσωσ αλλα φαρμακα πρεπει να παρεισ παρε τα τα αλλα κ θα σου πουμε μετα πωσ να εισαι καλα

----------


## Κωστας

Μόνο που είσαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ και και ψάχνεις λύση στους προβληματισμούς σου αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια χαρά είναι το μυαλό σου όλα τα αλλα είναι παιχνίδια του μυαλού σου , πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις λίγο, με τι ασχολησε αυτόν τον καιρό ; Έχεις αρκετές δραστηριότητες στην καθημερινότητα σου ώστε να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου ;

----------


## M_1994

> Μόνο που είσαι σε αυτό το φόρουμ και και ψάχνεις λύση στους προβληματισμούς σου αυτό σημαίνει ότι μια χαρά είναι το μυαλό σου όλα τα αλλα είναι παιχνίδια του μυαλού σου , πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις λίγο, με τι ασχολησε αυτόν τον καιρό ; Έχεις αρκετές δραστηριότητες στην καθημερινότητα σου ώστε να απασχολείς το μυαλό σου ;


Φίλε μου, μόνο που υπάρχουν 2 άνθρωποι να σου απαντήσουν, άγνωστοι, είναι λυτρωτικό και σ δίνει ελπίδα. Σε ευχαριστώ! 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να εντάξω πράγματα στην καθημερινότητα μου.

----------


## Κωστας

Κακό πράγμα η πολύ η σκέψη ,βρες μια δουλειά η ένα χόμπι και όλα θα μπουν σε μια σειρά , και εγώ που πέρασα μια παρόμοια μπόρα τώρα δεν με ρίχνει τίποτα και θα το κανεις και εσυ απλά ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ..!!

----------


## RandomUser

Οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας πιο πανω, οι πολλες σκεψεις βλαπτουν καμια φορα. 

Δεν θα τρελαθεις, ουτε θα αυτοκτονησεις. Παιχνιδια του μυαλου ειναι, τα περασα και γω πριν κανα χρονο. Πηγα σε 2 ψυχολογους και μου ειπαν πως ειναι OCD και intrusive thoughts. Απλα κολλαει η βελονα, εξου και οι επαναλαμβανομενες σκεψεις. Ο μονος τροπος ειναι η υπομονη και η εξοικειωση μας σε αυτες τις σκεψεις. 

Διαβασε και τα αλλα νηματα και θα βρεις πολλες απαντησεις και παρομοιες εμπειριες. 

Κατα καποιο περιεργο λογο τα μοτιβα σκεψης ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια σε ολους και απορρεουν συνηθως απο το υπερβολικο αγχος.

Επισης, κανε ενα βημα ισω και αναθεωρησε λιγο την ζωη σου και τις προτεραιοτητες σου. Μπορει να υπαρχει κατι το οποιο εχεις παρεμελησει και ζητα απεγνωσμενα την προσοχη σου.

Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## M_1994

> Οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας πιο πανω, οι πολλες σκεψεις βλαπτουν καμια φορα. 
> 
> Δεν θα τρελαθεις, ουτε θα αυτοκτονησεις. Παιχνιδια του μυαλου ειναι, τα περασα και γω πριν κανα χρονο. Πηγα σε 2 ψυχολογους και μου ειπαν πως ειναι OCD και intrusive thoughts. Απλα κολλαει η βελονα, εξου και οι επαναλαμβανομενες σκεψεις. Ο μονος τροπος ειναι η υπομονη και η εξοικειωση μας σε αυτες τις σκεψεις. 
> 
> Διαβασε και τα αλλα νηματα και θα βρεις πολλες απαντησεις και παρομοιες εμπειριες. 
> 
> Κατα καποιο περιεργο λογο τα μοτιβα σκεψης ειναι πανω κατω τα ιδια σε ολους και απορρεουν συνηθως απο το υπερβολικο αγχος.
> 
> Επισης, κανε ενα βημα ισω και αναθεωρησε λιγο την ζωη σου και τις προτεραιοτητες σου. Μπορει να υπαρχει κατι το οποιο εχεις παρεμελησει και ζητα απεγνωσμενα την προσοχη σου.
> ...



Να ξέρεις οτι σε έχω διαβάσει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ στα σκούρα :p εσυ είσαι καλύτερα;

----------


## RandomUser

> Να ξέρεις οτι σε έχω διαβάσει ΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ στα σκούρα :p εσυ είσαι καλύτερα;


Χαίρομαι πολύ αν έχεις βοηθηθεί από παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις μου! :)

Ναι είμαι πολύ καλύτερα! Έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής και μπορώ να ελέγχω τα σωματικά συμπτώματα και κατά συνέπεια και τις σκέψεις. Αυτές νομίζω πως θα είναι πάντα εκεί, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν μου προκαλούν το δυσβάσταχτο άγχος κτλ. 

Τώρα που ανοίγει σιγά σιγά ο καιρός σου προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις περιπάτους στη φύση! Μπορείς επίσης να πειραματιστείς με τη μαγειρική (άσχετο αλλά όσο περνούσα τη φάση μου ξεκίνησα να μαγειρεύω και να δοκιμάζω νέα πράγματα και έκτοτε διεύρυνα τους διατροφικούς μου ορίζοντες), φτιάξε μικρές ρουτίνες και ακολούθησε τις, αυτό θα σου δώσει ένα μομεντουμ στο οποίο θα μπορείς να προσθέτεις και άλλες δραστηριότητες όσο προχωράς. 


Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι από τα παραπάνω;

----------


## M_1994

[QUOTE=RandomUser;1097034]Χαίρομαι πολύ αν έχεις βοηθηθεί από παλαιότερες αναρτήσεις μου! :)

Ναι είμαι πολύ καλύτερα! Έχω καταφέρει μέχρι στιγμής και μπορώ να ελέγχω τα σωματικά συμπτώματα και κατά συνέπεια και τις σκέψεις. Αυτές νομίζω πως θα είναι πάντα εκεί, αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν μου προκαλούν το δυσβάσταχτο άγχος κτλ. 

Τώρα που ανοίγει σιγά σιγά ο καιρός σου προτείνω να ξεκινήσεις περιπάτους στη φύση! Μπορείς επίσης να πειραματιστείς με τη μαγειρική (άσχετο αλλά όσο περνούσα τη φάση μου ξεκίνησα να μαγειρεύω και να δοκιμάζω νέα πράγματα και έκτοτε διεύρυνα τους διατροφικούς μου ορίζοντες), φτιάξε μικρές ρουτίνες και ακολούθησε τις, αυτό θα σου δώσει ένα μομεντουμ στο οποίο θα μπορείς να προσθέτεις και άλλες δραστηριότητες όσο προχωράς. 


Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι από τα παραπάνω;


Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι γιατί με εξουθενώνουν αυτές οι μ.... Αλήθεια βλέπω τον κόσμο γύρω μου που πατάει στα πόδια του και σκέφτεται τι θα μαγειρέψω σήμερα, τι μεταπτυχιακό θα κάνω....κι εγώ είμαι ένα κουρέλι που δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα . Αλήθεια αυτές οι σκέψεις μοιάζουν τόσο αληθινές. Πως φτάνεις στο σημείο να αμφισβητείς τόσο φυσικά πράγματα όπως το γιατί βλέπω; Γιατί είπαμε έτσι; Πως σκέφτομαι; Πως μαθαίνω; Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...

----------


## M_1994

Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι γιατί με εξουθενώνουν αυτές οι μ.... Αλήθεια βλέπω τον κόσμο γύρω μου που πατάει στα πόδια του και σκέφτεται τι θα μαγειρέψω σήμερα, τι μεταπτυχιακό θα κάνω....κι εγώ είμαι ένα κουρέλι που δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα . Αλήθεια αυτές οι σκέψεις μοιάζουν τόσο αληθινές. Πως φτάνεις στο σημείο να αμφισβητείς τόσο φυσικά πράγματα όπως το γιατί βλέπω; Γιατί είπαμε έτσι; Πως σκέφτομαι; Πως μαθαίνω; Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...

----------


## RandomUser

Ναι σε καταλαβαίνω. προσπαθείς να καταπιαστεί με κατι, να βρεις νόημα και παράλληλα τίποτα από αυτά δεν βγάζει. 

Από την άλλη όμως, έχεις τίποτα καλύτερο να κανεις;

----------


## Positive1

> Η αλήθεια είναι πως όχι γιατί με εξουθενώνουν αυτές οι μ.... Αλήθεια βλέπω τον κόσμο γύρω μου που πατάει στα πόδια του και σκέφτεται τι θα μαγειρέψω σήμερα, τι μεταπτυχιακό θα κάνω....κι εγώ είμαι ένα κουρέλι που δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα . Αλήθεια αυτές οι σκέψεις μοιάζουν τόσο αληθινές. Πως φτάνεις στο σημείο να αμφισβητείς τόσο φυσικά πράγματα όπως το γιατί βλέπω; Γιατί είπαμε έτσι; Πως σκέφτομαι; Πως μαθαίνω; Δεν ξέρω τι να πω...


Καλησπέρα τα έχω επίσης κι εγώ αυτά που αναφέρεις . Άκρως υπαρξιακά. Γιατί και από που βλέπω και πως σκέφτομαι , αναπνέω κλπ . Αλλας φορές πάλι αναλύω τα πρόσωπα γιατί είμαστε έτσι οι άνθρωποι και τέτοια . Με σοκάρουν οι αναζητήσεις μου αυτές . Κοιτάω τους ανθρώπους δίπλα μου και λες και δεν ξέρω τη μορφή τους σαν δομή ενώ τους αναγνωρίζω και τους ξέρω και όλα φυσιολογικά . Σχεδόν με απομακρύνουν από την πραγματικότητα .Λειτουργώ κανονικά όμως ούτε φαίνεται αυτό που σκέφτομαι στους άλλους . Νιώθω κλειδωμένος στο κεφάλι μου βλέπω τον κόσμο από τα ματια μου δλδ . Απίστευτο . Έχω περάσει πολύ στρες άγχος και κούραση κρίσεις πανικού κλπ μετά μου ήρθε η απόπρ : από πραγμάτωση . Το χα και από παιδί αλλά εξαφανίστηκε για χρόνια . Εδώ κι ένα χρόνο περίπου μου ήρθε ξανά . Δε σκέφτομαι καθαρά , η μνήμη χάλια , δε νιώθω συναίσθημα πολύ , ούτε χαρά . Πιο σπάνια . Νομίζω είναι κατάθλιψη . Ξεχνιέμαι στη δουλειά και περνάω καλά . Όμως τις νύχτες έρχομαι αντιμέτωπος με όλες αυτές τις σκέψεις και με ταλαιπωρούν . Δεν πήγα γιατρό ούτε πήρα χάπια . Μόνο βαλεριάνα κλπ για ηρεμία και είμαι οκ . Αλλά θα ξεκινήσω συνεδρίαση γιατί φοβάμαι να το βιώνω αυτό έτσι . Α έχω και ιδψ πολλά χρόνια . Χαχα όλα μαζί . Εύχομαι σε όλα τα παιδιά υπομονή και να έχετε πίστη στο Θεό .

----------


## Art_Phil

Δεν είσαι εγκλωβισμένος στο κεφάλι σου, στο σώμα σου, τα μάτια σου, αισθάνεσαι πως είσαι εγκλωβισμένος. Αισθάνομαι εγκλωβισμένος δεν σημαίνει πως είμαι κιόλας. 
Αυτό που συμβαίνει στην πραγματικότητα λέγεται προκατάλειψη της προσοχής. Δηλαδή άπειρες σκέψεις περνάνε από το μυαλό μας. Καλές, κακές, ουδέτερες, περίεργες. 
Όλοι οι άνθρωποι κάνουμε και περίεργες σκέψεις. Το OCD συμβαίνει όταν δίνουμε πολλή σημασία και προσοχή σε σκέψεις που στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι σημαντικές.Ενεργοποιείται το σύστημα απειλής στον οργανισμό χωρίς να υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα κίνδυνος. 
Οι ανθρώπινες λειτουργίες είναι αυτόματες. Τα μωρά αναπνέουν κατευθείαν, κλαίνε, βλέπουν κλπ. Η υπερ-παρατήρηση των αυτόματων λειτουργιών μπορεί να είναι κάπως παράξενη. Και θεωρώ πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι το έχουμε περασει αυτό άλλοι λιγότερο άλλοι περισσότερο. Ουπς δεν έχω τον έλεγχο. Και είναι οκ να μην έχουμε σε όλα τον έλεγχο. Δεν χρειάζεται και δεν έχει πλάκα να έχουμε σε όλα τον έλεγχο. 
Ο οργανισμός είναι πλασμένος έτσι που θα σε προστατεύσει. Είσαι ασφαλής. ΔΕν πρόκειται να πνιγείς επειδή σκέφτηκες ότι δεν μπορείς να καταπιείς, δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσεις να αναπνέεις επειδή το σκέφτεσαι ότι είναι περιεργο που αναπνέεις και δεν πρόκειται να τρελαθείς επειδή σκέφτεσαι ότι θα τρελαθείς. 
Δεν έχουμε τέτοια δύναμη. Να μπορούμε να "τρελαθούμε" επειδή το σκεφτόμαστε. 
Από εκεί και πέρα ναι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε επίγνωση κάποιων αυτόματων λειτουργιών μας που δεν έχουν τα ζώα αλλά αντί να το σκεφτέται κάποιος αρνητικά υπάρχει και μια άλλη φωτεινή πλευρά. 
Αναπνοή, έχοντας επίγνωση της αναπνοής, έχουμε τον έλεγχο της με έναν θετικό τρόπο. Μπορούμε να πάρουμε βαθιές ανάσες και να ηρεμούμε το σώμα μας. 
Μπορεί να μην νιώθεις σουπερ άνετα με το σώμα αλλά ας είναι αυτό που είναι. Η σημασία που δίνεις σε αυτές τις σκέψεις είναι πραγματικά αυτές που σε κάνεις να νιώθεις εγκλωβισμένος σε κάτι. 
Και όλα αυτά προερχονται από κάπου. Και είναι σημαντικό να δούμε όταν υπάρχει αποσύνδεση, κατά πόσο συνδεόμαστε με τους άλλους, με τον εαυτό μας, με τη ζωή. Κατά πόσο αντέχουμε να μην έχουμε τον έλεγχο σε όλα και είναι εντάξει αυτό.
Είμαστε άνθρωποι και μοιάζουμε πολύ περισσότερο απότι πιστεύουμε. Ας μην χάνουμε την σύνδεση και ας μην νιώθουμε μόνοι.

----------


## Positive1

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το χρόνο σου και για τις προτάσεις διαχείρισης της κατάστασης που με ταλαιπωρεί ανά των καιρών . Ειλικρινά με βοήθησες σε εξαιρετικό βαθμό . Έχεις δίκιο . Η αποσύνδεση τελικά που βιώνουμε ξεκινάει από εμάς. Συν των άλλων που υποβόσκουν σίγουρα. Έρχεται όμως και η στιγμή που μπλοκάρεις επειδή δεν έθεσες τις προτεραιότητες σου . Από τη σκέψη σου , το προσωπικό χρόνο σου, την ηρεμία σου, το συναίσθημα σου , τη διαχείρηση της τελιομανίας σου . Ευχαριστω και πάλι. ❣️ Art Philip.

----------


## renia77

Το έχω και εγώ το συγκεκριμένο σύμπτωμα τον τελευταίο καιρό m1994. Μπορώ να καταλάβω ακριβώς τι εννοείς. όλα ξεκίνησαν με κρίσεις πανικού και άγχος υγείας. Παίρνω αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικό για αγχώδη διαταραχή και ocd. Είναι όλα παιχνίδια του μυαλού και όλα προέρχονται από άγχος. Σίγουρα και από τον πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο που δίνει χώρο σε τέτοιες σκέψεις. Αυτό που κάνω εγώ είναι να διώχνω αυτόματα αυτές τις παράλογες σκέψεις από το μυαλό μου αυτόματα και να μη τις επιτρέπω γιατί αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι είναι παράλογες. Μη τους δίνεις χώρο, λίγο λίγο κάθε μέρα θα μειωθούν. Όσο τους δίνεις σημασία τόσο θα επιμένουν.

----------

